# Refrán / Proverbe : Lo que no mata, engorda



## corcobado

Ya puestos entre saborizantes y  *"exhausteurs de goût" * me permito preguntaros cómo se diría en francés "lo que no mata engorda" ya que no he tenido escrúpulos en recoger un chicle que se me ha caido al suelo y mentérmelo en la boca tan pancho.
¡gracias y buen provecho!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

"Tout ce qui ne tue pas engraisse"

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lizd64

Yo diria 'Ce qui ne te tue pas te rends plus fort' ... nunca habia visto 'Ce qui ne te tue pas engraisse' antes...


----------



## Yul

"On n'engraisse pas les cochons à l'eau claire" est une expression qu'on entend souvent quand, sans plus, on mange, par exemple, un croûton tombé par terre. 
Yul


----------



## marielo

Sin ser francesa, yo he oído más veces la expresión que dice Liz...


----------



## Yul

Je ne disais pas que lizd n'avait pas raison, mais j'aurais dû toutefois préciser que l'expression que je citais se disait aussi.
Yul


----------



## corcobado

OK, merci tout le monde. Je dois dire que je préfère malgré tout celle que propose Yul, beaucoup plus imagée et drôle....
Salut et bonsoir


----------



## corcobado

Je viens de constater tout de même sur un forum québécois qu'on utilise  "On n'engraisse pas les cochons a l'eau claire" comme un reproche qu'on fait a ceux qui lèvent le nez sur un plat! Curieux


----------



## Yul

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait aussi, à l'occasion, mais moins souvent toutefois, l'utiliser dans ce dernier sens. Mais ce sera toujours à cause du petit message implicite: "même si ce n'est pas parfaitement stérilisé ou même si ce n'est pas parfaitement à ton goût, c'est mangeable".
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Je l´ai entendu parfois dans les campagnes du sud de la France.
Je viens de vérifier que le proverbe se trouve bien sur la base de données culturelle du Gouvernement français: "consultation" puis "engraisse".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola Corcobado,

_Il ne faut pas gâcher_ en el sentido de "carencia" o sea que si se cae hay que recuperarlo aunque lo que se cae no debe comerse. Las expresiones que te han dicho las encuentro buenas.

Los ninos lo utilizan mucho en Cuba. Se utiliza siempre en el sentido de la comida. Cuando se les cae un caramelo lo recogen sobre todo cuando los padres no estan mirando.

Hasta ahorita


----------



## tite-cha-44

coucou !!! est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment se dit : " ce qui ne te tue pas te rends plus fort " en espagnol, s'il vous plaît ? merci.


----------



## Vergari

Bienvenida tite-cha-44:

Mira la primera respueta y lo sabrás. ¡Vas un poco despistada! 
"Lo que no mata, engorda"

Saludos


----------



## tite-cha-44

muchas gracias !!!


----------



## Pinairun

tite-cha-44 said:


> coucou !!! est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment se dit : " ce qui ne te tue pas te rends plus fort " en espagnol, s'il vous plaît ? merci.


 

"Lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte", es una frase (aforismo) atribuida al filósofo Nietsche.


----------



## tite-cha-44

muchas gracias senor !!!


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

En efecto, supongo que es una tradución del alemán de Nietzsche, que también se dice y que resulta más culta, como Pinairun .

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Vergari said:


> Hola:
> 
> En efecto, supongo que es una tradución del alemán de Nietzsche, que también se dice y que resulta más culta, como Pinairun .
> 
> Saludos


 

Hmmm, cómo eres, rapaza.

Sólo le he dado la traducción literal y, como es una frase de Nietsche, he querido separarla del refrán popular (todos muy sabios).

Un saludo


----------



## camargo

Hola:

Me parece que están hablando de por lo menos dos cosas diferentes, quizás tres.

Por un lado un refrán popular,  "Lo que no mata engorda", y por otro una frase de Nietszche que se hizo popular "Lo que no me mata me fortalece" por supuesto que traducido del alemán, son dos cosas diferentes.

En cuanto a la traducción solicitada al principio, la propuesta de Cintia se me ocurre adecuada, y la de Yul, muy similar, la relaciono más con otro refrán conocido aquí que es "Chancho limpio nunca engorda". Obviamente, el sentido de las dos es muy similar en los dos idiomas. 
Son variantes para elegir.

Saludos


----------

